# Trunk seal?



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Does any one have any tips or tricks to keep the water out of the trunk area?:confused


----------



## crustysack (Oct 5, 2008)

replace the seal and use plenty of adhesive. also sand the side of the seal you are putting the glue on lightly with 100 grit sandpaper. this removes the mold release agent that is on the new seal


----------



## 400fitz (Jul 7, 2010)

Make sure that the water in your trunk is coming from you rear window. My 68 has only seen rain 3x in last 14 years and all moisture after the rain came from the rear window.Check your package tray to make sure it is nice and dry.i hope so!


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok thanks what type adhesive should i be useing on that? Agian Thanks for your help!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

There is a special adhesive for this from Ames or P.Y. You can pick up adhesive from say Auto Zone or NAPA too. Make sure your hinges are adjusted and functioning properly.


----------



## bigrc2 (Mar 28, 2009)

Ok Thanks alot guys!!


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

3m weather strip adhesive, yellow or black.


----------



## 66tempestGT (Nov 28, 2009)

also can leak around tail lights


----------



## SIXT5GTO (Mar 9, 2010)

*Tail lights*

I will have to agree, one of the things often over looked is the tail light gaskets.
The wifes car had a problem with the truck acting as a water storage device.
To my suprise when working on the tail light, the gaskets where missing or in such bad shape the gaskets did little to keep water out


----------

